# Went Fixed sooner than I'd Plan!



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

I blame me (bad maintenance  ) but the SS free hub locked up at lunch time got half a mile along the road and the free hub fell apart altogether, had to flip to the fixed side. I could leave it like that but I think I prefer the free hub in traffic and the ability to alter my speed a bit faster.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2013)

You need to buy the best....white industries. I have one I'm intending to sell, but it's 22t.


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

From a quick google Hubs are more available than complete wheels how easy would it be to transfet the old rim to a new hub?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Feb 2013)

Was this on your Viking?


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Was this on your Viking?


 Yip I can't remember how far its done (over 2555miles at least) and without maintenance  so I guess that's not bad; looking around Winstanleys do a flip flop hub with sealed bearings at a reasonable price and given the bike cost £175 I'm loathed to spend more, either that I stay fixed but I think I prefer free in traffic.


----------



## 4F (14 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> I blame me (bad maintenance  ) but the SS free hub locked up at lunch time got half a mile along the road and the free hub fell apart altogether, had to flip to the fixed side. I could leave it like that but I think I prefer the free hub in traffic and the ability to alter my speed a bit faster.


 
You can still alter you speed fast on fixed. Either pedal faster or stop pedaling


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

4F said:


> You can still alter you speed fast on fixed. Either pedal faster or stop pedaling


I'll take it for a few spins round the block tonight when traffic calms down to see if I can get used but I didn't get the feeling I liked having to anticipate traffic that bit earlier, smidsys are too random. Given how it goes tonight I think I'll try out Winstanley's Hub and a spot of wheel buildings.


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2013)

It takes time to get used to it but I would say fixed gives more control in most situations.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

Can't you get the knackered freewheel off ?


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

tyred said:


> It takes time to get used to it but I would say fixed gives more control in most situations.


I'll go for a few test runs tonight when its quiet to see if I can get use to it but at the moment I'm prefering the free. 


djb1971 said:


> Can't you get the knackered freewheel off ?


It came off in my hands, I have it in my saddle bag; the cheapest option is I add it to a new free hub but that'll involve wheel building.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

Can't you just get another to screw back on like this one
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Sturm...cycling_bikeparts_SR&var=&hash=item2c64288c8f


Or is the thread knackered on the hub too?


----------



## tyred (14 Feb 2013)

If you have a double sided hub, I would expect the freewheel side to be a standard single speed freewheel of the time used on BMX and millions of single speed roadsters. This should unscrew, although it's probably tight. There should be slots cut in the centre to allow the use of a removal tool. It's often easiest to use a hammer and drift to unscrew them, or remove the lock-ring ring and pull the freewheel body of and grip in a vice.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

A freewheel will screw onto the fixed side too but there as many threads for it


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

djb1971 said:


> Can't you just get another to screw back on like this one
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Sturm...cycling_bikeparts_SR&var=&hash=item2c64288c8f
> 
> 
> Or is the thread knackered on the hub too?


Assuming the thread isn't knackered (it screwed off in my hand) that could be the best solution thanks 

CRC do a similar one I think but a bit dearer


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

The sturmey ones are good, better than the shimano ones I've had. White industries are great but more expensive. I've been running a sturmey one for miles and miles. 

You can re-grease these and the shimanos. Just put grease on the gap on faceplate and push through. It pushes old grease through the rear.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

Just check that you buy the correct size for the chain, 1/8 or 3/32


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

djb1971 said:


> Just check that you buy the correct size for the chain, 1/8 or 3/32


 I take it thats the internal diameter ?


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

It's the width of a chain. I think yours is an 1/8 according to the bike spec., an 1/8 will work on 3/32 chainring but it doesn't work the other way around. 

Most fixed use 1/8 chains, it's the bigger bulkier chain. If your chain looks more like a chain from a geared bike it's 3/32. 


I'm going to re-read the above when posted because its given me a headache typing it out!


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

djb1971 said:


> It's the width of a chain. I think yours is an 1/8 according to the bike spec., an 1/8 will work on 3/32 chainring but it doesn't work the other way around.
> 
> Most fixed use 1/8 chains, it's the bigger bulkier chain. If your chain looks more like a chain from a geared bike it's 3/32.
> 
> ...


Thanks again


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

I think I'm going to wait a while to let the traffic rush pass, before heading home.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

Don't get pushed into riding fixed. Singlespeed is just as good!


----------



## 4F (14 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> I think I'm going to wait a while to let the traffic rush pass, before heading home.


 
Just take it easy and try and anticipate junctions earlier. From a standing star getting your foot in the right position I found initially challenging but you soon learn either how to stop in the right position to start off or unweight the saddle and bring your foot to the right position. Oh and don't try and freewheel over any speed humps


----------



## jim55 (14 Feb 2013)

its def 1/8 chain ade ,tbh i have no issues cycling fixed most of the time ,the only time i think is a bit worrying is filtering as you are still pedalling ,and theres a kerb beside u ,nornally most people would coast and let that pedal sit at the top ,obv fixed you cant do it and your feet still rotate .
pedalling going round a corner takes a bit of getting used to as well ,but im sure ul b ok


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

Have you got home okay?


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

Well that was different  I went to take my shortest route and walk through the Bourges Boulevard underpass rather than the roundabout, it was closed by the Police as was the road itself  I thought about the next rbt up but didnt fancy its tight bends so kept on going on straight roads and let more traffic pass and head for the next Rbt which has an OK underpass. The roads suddenly went quiet though so I headed past it to get ore used to fix and eventually doubled back to it (the next Rbt only serves access to a big toy superstore ). I had to give way a few times but going slow I managed to do so. When I did finally meet a rbt something was coming so giving way again that was interesting it suddenly got busy again stopped OK but pulled into the kerb just in case, it was too fast and busy to lift the rear wheel to get my foot to the right position to push off so getting going  It was the same story at the next rbt complicated by a short sharp descent to the entry. It was slow but I made it. I might go out after tea to familiarise myself some more with fix before tomorrow rush hour.


----------



## djb1971 (14 Feb 2013)

At least you made it home in one piece!

Just take it steady and try to anticipate traffic. It's not shameful getting off and pushing or crossing the bike if you have to. Health and safety is more important than being cool. Rush hour Traffic is a sharp learning curve for fixed !

Be safe and go steady on it!


----------



## jim55 (14 Feb 2013)

ade ,when i come to a stop with the pedal invariably in the wrong spot ,rather than try and lift the back to spin the wheel(and thus the pedal)while stopped with one foot down i just pull the front brake ,kinda put all the weight on the front tyre ,this lifts the rear wheel ,viola!!!(or b ubercool and just trackstand -i cant do it )


----------



## derrick (14 Feb 2013)

Give the fixie a good go before you decide, you will love it or hate it,


----------



## edindave (14 Feb 2013)

Look forward to hear how you get on - in at the deep end well and truly! Good luck.


----------



## Scoosh (14 Feb 2013)

I'm surprised it's taken you so long to try/go fixed !


----------



## HLaB (14 Feb 2013)

Lol, just logged my rides taking away tonight's familiarisation session, tonight's commute and half of my lunchtime it almost exactly failed at 3000miles


----------



## HLaB (20 Feb 2013)

I still think SS is better for traffic/ longer rides but I'm actually starting to like fixed; I took it out tonight to practice on some hills, psychologically I wouldn't even had dreamed of tackling a descent last week.


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (21 Feb 2013)

1/8 chains will work on 3/32 no problems, other way round will give you problems. Go for it riding fixed, get used to it very quickly


----------



## HLaB (21 Feb 2013)

Although I'm enjoying it (fixed), I'm a wee bit worried though that I'm starting to give-way less when I see a gap! Is that normal behaviour or should I try to nip it in the bud any tips for doing so?


----------



## derrick (21 Feb 2013)

You need to practice your track stands, it's good fun.


----------



## mangid (22 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Although I'm enjoying it (fixed), I'm a wee bit worried though that I'm starting to give-way less when I see a gap! Is that normal behaviour or should I try to nip it in the bud any tips for doing so?


 
Not sure you should be worried, unless you've had some close shaves ... I find it far easier to ease into spaces on fixed, less thinking, brain and legs just work together, nice and smooth.


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2013)

mangid said:


> Not sure you should be worried, unless you've had some close shaves ... I find it far easier to ease into spaces on fixed, less thinking, brain and legs just work together, nice and smooth.


None as yet, the direct transmission and momentum has allowed me to easily pull away and slow for smidsy visa but the surface has always been dry and I'm a wee bit worried in the event of a greasy surface or drive failure!


----------



## mangid (22 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> None as yet, the direct transmission and momentum has allowed me to easily pull away and slow for smidsy visa but the surface has always been dry and I'm a wee bit worried in the event of a greasy surface or drive failure!


 
Drive failure, I had a couple, at speed, chain coming off an causing rear wheel to lock, surprisingly easy to manage, both times it was coming downhill @ > 30. Once was because the chain was loose, once because the sprocket came unscrewed (bad maintenance, lesson learnt) 

Have had a chain snap once on a climb, got pushed 10 miles home ... Nowadays I use DID or Izumi track chain and haven never had a problem.

Greasy/Icy, I prefer on the fixed, you feel and catch (or the legs do) the issue far quicker.

Of course I ride fixed most of the time, so am probably biased :-)


----------



## derrick (22 Feb 2013)

mangid said:


> Drive failure, I had a couple, at speed, chain coming off an causing rear wheel to lock, surprisingly easy to manage, both times it was coming downhill @ > 30. Once was because the chain was loose, once because the sprocket came unscrewed (bad maintenance, lesson learnt)
> 
> Have had a chain snap once on a climb, got pushed 10 miles home ... Nowadays I use DID or Izumi track chain and haven never had a problem.
> 
> ...


What gearing are you using to get 30 mph downhill, am using 13 x 48 and i can't gey anywhere near that, mind you iam getting on a bit.


----------



## 4F (22 Feb 2013)

derrick said:


> What gearing are you using to get 30 mph downhill, am using 13 x 48 and i can't gey anywhere near that, mind you iam getting on a bit.


 
I ride using either 48 x 18 or 48 x 16 and 30 plus downhill is easily achievable. 35 is my max which was starting to feel decidedly uncomfortable


----------



## 4F (22 Feb 2013)

HLaB said:


> Although I'm enjoying it (fixed), I'm a wee bit worried though that I'm starting to give-way less when I see a gap! Is that normal behaviour or should I try to nip it in the bud any tips for doing so?


 
Filtering you mean


----------



## mangid (22 Feb 2013)

derrick said:


> What gearing are you using to get 30 mph downhill, am using 13 x 48 and i can't gey anywhere near that, mind you iam getting on a bit.


 
48x18 (~70") not sure I've been above 40, things start to rock a bit then, but up to that is fine, but I'm young.


----------



## rb58 (22 Feb 2013)

derrick said:


> What gearing are you using to get 30 mph downhill, am using 13 x 48 and i can't gey anywhere near that, mind you iam getting on a bit.


46 x 18 for me and I max out at 34mph (and not for long), which I think is about 170rpm. Not often though.


----------



## Pottsy (22 Feb 2013)

For me, 42x16 (69.4" ) - 175rpm = 36.2mph.

It's just practice, technique and flexibility to get those rpm figures up. Plus a bit of madness. Some can do over 200rpm apparently  .

Personally my legs would detach at the knees and the bloody stumps would beat me to death over the rest of the descent.

Edit: It was a few years ago too.


----------



## HLaB (22 Feb 2013)

mangid said:


> 48x18 (~70") not sure I've been above 40, things start to rock a bit then, but up to that is fine, but I'm young.


 I don't think I've been over 25mph yet


----------



## derrick (22 Feb 2013)

This is one of my commutes shows top speed of 23 mph, will have to put the cadence sensor from the road bike on to the fixie will be interesting,
http://app.strava.com/activities/41726101 it's pretty flat so no down hills.
The one below is on the road bike shows max cadence 109, but as said before am getting on a bit i was 61 last week.
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/275963558


----------

